
Is Python the Best Programming Language for Startups? – ITChronicles - rbanffy
https://www.itchronicles.com/software-development/is-python-the-best-programming-language-for-startups/
======
macmac
No.

~~~
simonh
Maybe.

------
binkstobinks
Ok.

